
Soft WiFi AP on the Raspberry Pi 3 - naggie
https://frillip.com/using-your-raspberry-pi-3-as-a-wifi-access-point-with-hostapd/
======
cpswan
Nice. It would be even nicer if it was possible to have a WiFi connection on
wlan0 and masquerade that to the soft AP. I take a WRTnode with me when I
travel as it's so often useful to have a router between my many devices and
hotel WiFi, but I can think of a bunch of other things a Pi3 could do for my
(like Kodi for watching videos).

